# wisteria?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have what look to me like sprouts out of the base of my wisteria and im pretty sure if i cut them off and plant them they will be new plants but im to lazy to read right now so does anybody know?

thanks lol


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

they're like all stem plants just clip the plant and it will regrow. You might want to wait a little while though and after you trim the plant let the new plant float to grow some roots...


----------

